# please help !



## agoutiguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Gday guys , my female agouti has just had second litter which is a accidental one . I had to ween her 1st litter off her @ 3.5 wks when i found out she was pregnant with this lot . She gave birth today to 17 babies abd hasbt attempted to feed them . She hasbt even gone bear them , i had to cut two of the placentas away from two babies as they were drying up n looking nasty . I she had them scattered all over cage floor , i put surgical gloves on whilst distracting her with yogurt and moved them all into the best , that was well over 4hrs ago . I m concerned shes disowned the entire lot as she wasnt ibnerested in them from the 1st out .


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

*
THIS IS A QUOTE FROM DEVYN FROM A SIMILAR THREAD

"*This happens to a lot of first time mothers. What you need to do is find a container that is only just big enough for her to fit. Put her in on top of her babies, that way she's forced to hold still while they nurse. 

Sometimes the mother just won't produce milk. In that case you will have to hand raise them or surrender them to someone who can. http://www.afrma.org/orphanrm.htm "


----------



## jolyvette (Jan 13, 2014)

I quoted because I am so new to this and didn't feel quite right just saying the information as if I new it to be true. Good luck to you though, and I hope she takes them.


----------



## agoutiguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks m8 she still isnt taking to them , as i wrote before i had to ween her from last litter , they were only 3.5wks old , & that was onky 2 days before todays litter being the 2nd . I did some research it could be due to just getting thru with last litter & being so young ( shes about 10wks old herself . I will see how she goes tonite , i put her in a small cage with the litter . Thanks for replying .


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's a lot on a young mother. I would try to find a surrogate mother.


----------

